# DNS Benchmark tool



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet stuff

http://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm

DNS Spoofability test
https://www.grc.com/dns/dns.htm

.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

GRC do make some pretty sweet apps and tools. I particularly like the firewall leak test.

Might be small and simple, but certainly are powerful.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, he worked all summer on the dns benchmark utility, then gives it away, great guy.

.


----------

